# Bletchley Park Radio Ops



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Wonder if any of you went through any of the training courses at Bletchley Park. At least I did learn to type.
Ahhh memories of the "Bath House" with 10 (By memory) baths in a row. Oh yes and dont forget the female training school next door full of professional virgins (or so it appeared).

Only pub in Fenny Stratford ?? several miles away.

I better stop before I start weeping
Chas


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Perhaps.

But I would have to shoot you if I told you...


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

charles henry said:


> Wonder if any of you went through any of the training courses at Bletchley Park. At least I did learn to type.
> Ahhh memories of the "Bath House" with 10 (By memory) baths in a row. Oh yes and dont forget the female training school next door full of professional virgins (or so it appeared).
> 
> Only pub in Fenny Stratford ?? several miles away.
> ...


Memory is OK then Chas.(Thumb)


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

A friend of mine joined recently, but I'm not sure if he actually posted, but the jist of it was.
_*
I'm involved with running an annual reunion for a WW2 wireless intercept group called Radio Security Service and it was clear that those posting message in the forum might be interested to attend. It's at Bletchley Park on 30th March. 
Details about this are on the website www.secretlisteners.org and there's no charge for attending the reunion.*_


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a fantastic radio museum/hut at Bletchley.

Run by an old DWS HF op/maintainer. Lots of valve rx'ers up and running. Keys with buzzers hooked up.

I couldn't help myself, and rapped out some CW on one of the keys. The old bloke's eyes lit up.

(Thumb)


Well worth a visit.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Troppo said:


> There is a fantastic radio museum/hut at Bletchley.
> 
> Run by an old DWS HF op/maintainer. Lots of valve rx'ers up and running. Keys with buzzers hooked up.
> 
> ...


Was he the chap that has now been banned from the site? It all got very ugly there a couple of months ago, even making the bbc news.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoDWrPB85qM


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

It still is pretty ugly from what I have read in the UK newspapers in the last week or so.

How sad ......


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

troppo said:


> There is a fantastic radio museum/hut at Bletchley.
> 
> Run by an old DWS HF op/maintainer. Lots of valve rx'ers up and running. Keys with buzzers hooked up.


That would be Dave White, G3ZPA. I knew him well when we were both members of the Milton Keynes & District ARS, operators of the special amateur radio station GB2BP which was then at the Park. I sincerely hope that his collection is still there.

http://youtu.be/YTb6Og1H6eo

Nice to see my old Eddystone 840C still on display!


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

G4UMW said:


> That would be Dave White, G3ZPA. I knew him well when we were both members of the Milton Keynes & District ARS, operators of the special amateur radio station GB2BP which was then at the Park. I sincerely hope that his collection is still there.
> 
> http://youtu.be/YTb6Og1H6eo
> 
> Nice to see my old Eddystone 840C still on display!


I thought that the DWS Museum had got the chop along with GB2BP? It was a good exhibit and Dave always had the time to talk about the equipment and DWS Days.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Sadly, it looks like you are correct. I lost touch with Dave and the club when a new job meant that I couldn't spend as much time at the Park as I used to. I enjoyed several years as station manager of GB2BP and often operated the station with the late John James, G4MXO, who was himself an ex-DWS operator.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Dave was a tech at the DWS Central TX Site at Creslow when I went there as a very new Radio/Tech in 1967/8. I met him at the museum a couple of times and he dug me out a couple of photos of the Creslow transmitter hall, all long gone with its rows of wartime RCA sets. Piccolo was just coming in then. 

Roger/G3VKM


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

That RSGB station is very impressive.

Is it still there?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

G4UMW said:


> That would be Dave White, G3ZPA. I knew him well when we were both members of the Milton Keynes & District ARS, operators of the special amateur radio station GB2BP which was then at the Park. I sincerely hope that his collection is still there.
> 
> http://youtu.be/YTb6Og1H6eo
> 
> Nice to see my old Eddystone 840C still on display!


Yes - that's him. Lovely bloke.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Troppo said:


> That RSGB station is very impressive.
> 
> Is it still there?


Think so, see

http://www.nationalradiocentre.com/

73


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes the centre is still there and a very interesting display too.

(Thumb)


----------

